# gradient filters: which ones to get?



## niels123 (Mar 29, 2016)

Recently, I got myself the Lee 100x150 2-stops soft filter. I think it's a wise idea to get a few more filters to cover most (not all!) situations and needs in landscape photograpry.

I am considering:

-Big stopper (10 stops)
-Little stopper (6 stops)
-Soft grad 3 stops

Maybe:
-Medium grad 2 or 3 stops
-Blender

Thee LEE site says on Medium: "This filter is soft enough to use over many smaller obstacles in the horizon"
and on Hard: "This filter is soft enough to use over many obstacles in the horizon"
It doesn't make me more wise 

How useful is a blender?
How useful is a medium grad? Which one would be more suitable, 2 or 3 stops? Or would you go for soft & hard intead of soft & medium?

Thanks,
Niels


----------

